# Documentary about Chronic Fatigue Syndrome



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Just heard about this on the radio today and thought there were a lot of parallels to DP. Here's the link to the trailer:


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I dunno if I am jumping on this too strong, but any illness has similar problems, I can name sooooooo many, like so many.

I have friends who have CFS/ME and it's very different, yes symptoms can be similar but my friends that have it are far from what I have experienced, if you think you have it, go to a specialist, there are a few top people in the UK, my mum has MS, I know a good bit on the subject because for 10 years we thought she had it and so did the doctors.

I have 3 friends who officially have ME, one who was in bed for 2 years no contact with anyone and spent 5 years away from school and uni. I get how they sound similar, but they are not at all. Often there is "scarring in your brain or spinal cord" not trauma, although there is no official test, it often shows up. It has some similarities on the body, but so does any stress, it's no where near. I get you relate to the symptoms, but I bet you could to a lot of things.

Two of the three i mentioned never recovered, can't walk and are in wheel chairs, it moves very fast. If you have had DP a few years you'd know if it was ME IMO, if in doubt go to a doctor for sure, but seriously, you loose muscle usage pretty quickly, weakness all over and spasms to name just a few. Also none of the 3 have DP, they are just on empty, no energy to even make lunch.

They are unsure but i also have other friends other than my mum who were diagnosed with ME after MRI's with the scars and turned out to be MS, they honestly have no idea the difference at this stage, the only thing they do know if you have MS or ME, you always had it or so the theory goes. You can't trigger it or so top doctors said to my mum, they were relived when I got my MRI, weirdly it's more likely to be in the family.

Basically don't think you should worry, fatigue and 100 other symptoms comes in many illness and i you probably have none of them.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I have thought about this, I'm sure if I did a questionnaire I would qualify for chronic fatigue.. but then what use would that be anyway? As I understand it there is no successful treatment for that either. Plus those things don't seem to start from a panic attack on weed. I do think there is a lot of cross over between PTSD, DPD and the chronic fatigue/me/fibromyalgia's of the world. I still think my issue is emotional trauma which holds my body in the freeze response which then causes dissociation and physical symptoms.. if they discover a medication that unfreezes the body it would be gold. Mushrooms/lsd/ibogaine etc are dissociative drugs that in some cases seem to do that.. not advocating that though and wouldn't do it myself. Just need those kappa drugs


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

CK1 said:


> I dunno if I am jumping on this too strong, but any illness has similar problems, I can name sooooooo many, like so many.
> 
> I have friends who have CFS/ME and it's very different, yes symptoms can be similar but my friends that have it are far from what I have experienced, if you think you have it, go to a specialist, there are a few top people in the UK, my mum has MS, I know a good bit on the subject because for 10 years we thought she had it and so did the doctors.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean parallels in terms of symptoms but more so with regard to dealing with a condition that's not well known, causes great suffering and apparently has no real medical treatment. Some here could make a documentary about their lives that I imagine would be quite stirring to the general public as well.


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

I think longterm DP which is linked to anxiety and stress can bring chronic fatigue along, so it wouldn't surprise me if many DPDR sufferers develop chronic fatigue on top of it after x amount of years. The freeze response we're stuck in as Broken refers to, logically makes one more tired instead of agitated like the fight response would.


----------

